# Anybody spin?



## dbunni (Dec 19, 2010)

I would like to bring in a sheep or two to add to the spin house.  What breed would work best with Angora Goats?  Both in temperment and wool combination ... also would be used with angora rabbit (English and Giant .. colors and whites).  Don't want to start a large herd ... just enjoy the animal and fiber.  Do my own shearing.

Thank you ...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 20, 2010)

I've done just at touch of spinning and would like to do more someday.  I'm not really sure what would be the best to blend with Angora though. Maybe there are some other spinners out there that can answer that question.  I'd think as long as you find a decent wool breed that most any decent quality wool would be a nice blend.


----------



## tortoise (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been bartering angora wool for cheviot wool.  I've been really happy with the results.  I'm blending 40% angora, 60% cheviot


----------



## dbunni (Dec 20, 2010)

You run French or Satin?  Does it soften out the guards?  Or do you remove them?  Just curious.  The GAs have a little extra guard compared to the English ... mine are really soft and dense so would like to keep the texture without harshing it too much.

Thanks ... C.


----------



## tortoise (Dec 20, 2010)

I only have French.  Most of my angora is plucked with almost no guard hair.  I do clip juniors, but still, almost no guard hair.  And my FA's have "cottony" wool.  Less guard hair than the show rabbits.


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 20, 2010)

The finest wool breed is the Merino ( if you could still find one), then the Ramboulett, a larger sheep developed using the Merino. Followed by the Corriedale.


----------



## dbunni (Dec 20, 2010)

Is it possible to run only altered males for wooling purposes?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 20, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Is it possible to run only altered males for wooling purposes?


Absolutely.


----------



## big brown horse (Dec 22, 2010)

tortoise said:
			
		

> I've been bartering angora wool for cheviot wool.  I've been really happy with the results.  I'm blending 40% angora, 60% cheviot


Sounds like some high quality wool from a happy sheep! 

"The Cheviot has a medium fine fleece (50-56's spin count) and a generous staple length (4 to 5 inches) which made it the foundation fiber of the world renowned Scotch Tweed industry. For today's handspinner, Cheviot wool is an excellent fiber to work with for the novice or expert spinner. The novice will enjoy the wool's easy to spin, impossible to felt qualities, while the expert will appreciate the durability that Cheviot wool adds to a finished garment. Cheviots are shorn once a year, usually in the spring before lambing and yield an average of 8 pounds per head." http://www.hillshepherd.com/sheep.html

I love my Cheviot, she is very "all weather durable", calm and an easy keeper.  Plus (don't tell her this) she is a dual purpose breed.


----------



## big brown horse (Dec 22, 2010)

I also have an Icelandic, but he isn't an easy keeper.  Sweet guy, just way more delicate than my Cheviot.  Lovely, soft fleece though.
http://www.icelandicsheep.com/Icelandic Fleece.htm


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 24, 2010)

I like my Scottish Blackface wool....long, durable,...I've sold alot to spinners and weavers.


----------



## dbunni (Dec 24, 2010)

the female in the second picture ... how long is the coat and how long did it take to grow?  Just curious ... they remind me of the angora goats with a different horn.

What is the temperment like?  The wool ... does it have a heavy grease (have to be washed twice)?

where are you located?  thanks ... c.


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 24, 2010)

On average the wool length is about 8-10 inches on a years growth.....the ewe in the second photo has 10 months of wool growth...I have had some with 12-14 inch wool growth (staple length).....it's NOT greasy...thank God!  It's a long coarser wool....great for blending and weaving.   The rams have the curled horns and the ewes have the C-shaped horns....they are a passive breed when treated right....proper raising makes proper animals.....GREAT mothers....easy lambers....medium size bodies....clean legs....clean faces...very hardy up here in the Northwest part of Michigan....    I kept over 160 last year....I'm down to my TOP very best 30 right now......The famous "Dolly"...the cloned sheep had two Scottish Blackface ewes used to help make the experiment happen...one ewe's embryo "shell" so to speak was used to house the "Dolly" embryo/fetus...and then a second Scotty ewe was used as the surrogate mother carrying the fetus.....very durable breed.  Scottish Blackface 101 in a Nutshell.....


----------



## theawesomefowl (Dec 24, 2010)

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> I like my Scottish Blackface wool....long, durable,...I've sold alot to spinners and weavers.http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3034_sheeppics_009.jpghttp://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3034_sheeppics_006.jpg


Wow! What beautiful sheep! 
I can spin but don't own a wheel.


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank you and Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## freemotion (Dec 25, 2010)

Are you absolutely certain there is a sheep in there? 

RustyDHart, I never really wanted sheep until I saw those pictures!


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 25, 2010)

Glad you like them.....I'm of Irish heritage and love old movies.  In the movie "The Quiet Man"   with John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara....Maureen is tending a flock of Scotties....I didn't recognize the breed at first...I did some research and got my answer as to what breed they were.  It was love at first sight.  I was hooked ever since....that was about 30 years ago.....I've had them since 1996....I'll always have some....  I even had a black lamb born one year.   The lambs are tough...many are born in early Spring....colder time.  The Scotties are more of a seasonal breeder.  I will try and post more photos later, By the way....I'm NOT picking my nose in this photo....I just had an itch....at least that's what I'm telling everyone....  Happy Holidays to all,   Rusty


----------



## freemotion (Dec 25, 2010)

Good thing Michigan is too far away from me.  I'm trying to reduce my workload, and I'd be right out there in the spring, buying lambs, after seeing those pictures!


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 25, 2010)

There IS a Monastery in New York that has/had a large flock of Scottish Blackface...that's not too far.  I believe there is a flock in Vermont as well....just twisting your arm a little....ouch!!!


----------



## dbunni (Dec 25, 2010)

Okay Rusty ... you are twisting way hard.  With a name like Colleen and a daughter ... Frances Kathleen (born on the Patty day!) you can just guess our heritage!  And The Quiet Man ... one of my favs!  Are there any herds in the Ohio region?  or do we have to meet when I come up for rabbit shows!?


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 25, 2010)

Another Irish person....cool!!!  My Grandmother (Carrie May McClure) was born on St. Patties Day too....but in 1903.  I'm not sure of any Scotties in Ohio...BUT...there are a couple of flocks in Southern Michigan...not far from Ohio....that do have some....I'm about 5-6 hours North of the Ohio line.


----------



## Misssc (Dec 31, 2010)

I spin 

I currently have three breeds of sheep. Olde English Babydolls, Jacobs, and Leicester Longwools.  I also have angora goats and rabbits 

If you want something small I'd go with the babydoll sheep.  They are really cute. The downside is you don't get as much fleece and staple will be shorter.

Jacob sheep are pretty hardy and the spotted fleece makes them interesting to look at.  I've really enjoyed spinning from this breed of sheep.  they have clean legs and faces.  The downside for them for me is the horns.

My most recent breed is the Leicester Longwools.  I shear mine twice a year and I've been really happy with the fleece.  They are a gentle breed.


----------



## bettybohemian (Feb 17, 2011)

Shetlands!!!


----------



## pairadice (Feb 17, 2011)

The big question is what do you want to do with the yarn once it is spun?  I've had experience with the following myself:

finewools(CVM/Romeldale) soft, medium staple, good for next to skin items, Medium wools; (Corriedale, Jacob, Cheviot, Suffolk,) range from almost fine to almost coarse good for mittens, socks, weaving, sweaters.  Coarse/Longwools(Romney, Lincoln, Scottish Blackface. Durable, Good for socks & weaving.  Double coated (Icelandic, Shetland) Coarse outer coat and finer undercoat (tog & thel).  If you separate the tog and thel you have the variety as above or can be spun without separating for a Lopi yarn.  I think a  beginner would be better off with a medium wool or longwool to start with as they are easier to spin.  My personal choice for a beginner would be Corriedale or Romney.  My favorite is a CVM-Romney cross, soft, easy to spin and durable.  Hope this helps


----------



## dbunni (Feb 17, 2011)

thank you for the great imput and breakdown... not sure if I am a beginner or not.  Yes, beginner to sheep.  But not to spinning.  Started with the hardest ... English Angora!  Was told if I could spin that the rest would  be a walk in the park.  Love the Angora ... we have English & Giant Rabbits, plus Angora goats.  Got the soft down.  But want to add another texture and animal to love.  Do like the Scottish Blackface... looks & wool...along with a couple other breeds.    I was raised weaving, so this may be great for the big & small looms.  Might even talk "daddy" into pulling down the antique room loom for me that belonged to my grandfather (he was a US representative for Glimokra in Sweeden ... gotta love those looms!).  Spring is here and the lambs are coming!  Now to choose!


----------

